# Need to find a good breeder in...



## mnejng (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi. I'm not a maltese owner yet but am hoping to buy one in a few months. I'm looking for a good breeder and where I live does not help much. You see I live in Lancaster, PA. Yep, good old Lancaster County, Greeder ****. As many here know, its hard to find a good breeder here. 

I've had friends who purchased dogs in puppy mills and they have had bad experiences, some of which are so horrifying that I just can't see myself even purchasing a dog no where in PA. 

Does anyone know of any good breeders in PA or even in MD close to PA that you know of or have had any good experiences with?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a place to start. American Maltese Association


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Josymir Maltese is near Pittsburgh. Both of my girls came from her and I have been very pleased. Good luck! :Good luck: (Please PM me if you would like more information.)


----------



## mnejng (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you both for being helpful! Oh, and Cosy, Lily & Rose are sooo Pretty!! I can't wait to have my own Maltese!


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

My malts are from Josymir as well. I got my first one last August and the second one last week!!! Josy is very helpful in finding what you want (personality, temperament, looks...etc) She is very honest and will tell you the truth (if it will work or not kind of thing). She cares about her dogs very much and she always responds very quickly. Good luck in finding your malt and let us know how things are going.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I have spoken many times to Beverly Quillam of Bevway Maltese in PA, and she really seems to be a good breeder. Might be worth calling her to find out more!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Mia is from Chrisman Maltese in PA. I am very happy with Mia. Good luck to you!


----------

